# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Vreemde knellende buikpijn

## Martijn P

Hallo allen,

Sinds oktober 2013 heb ik last van mijn buik: een bekneld gevoel alsof mijn broek 2 maten te klein is. Het gevoel is oppervlakkig dus lijkt niet diep in de buik te zitten. Het is van de ene op de andere dag komen opzetten en niet meer weggegaan. De oorzaak weet ik niet; misschien heeft het iets te maken met dat ik toen (bewust) een aantal kilo ben afgevallen, maar dit is niet bewezen. Ik leef gezond, rook niet, sport regelmatig en eet normaal. Ook in dit patroon is niets veranderd.

Sindsdien heb ik een aantal onderzoeken ondergaan.
- Huisarts: kon niets vinden, raadde me aan af te wachten tot het over ging. Nadat dit niet overging ben ik doorverwezen.
- Echo: geen resultaat
- Bloedonderzoek: geen resultaat.
- Fysiotherapeut (onderzoek spieren of een mogelijke blessure): geen resultaat.
- CT scan: geen resultaat.
- Via de chirurg doorverwezen voor een vermoeden van ACNES (beknelling buikzenuwen) naar een gespecialiseerde praktijk in Eindhoven: dit bleek het ook niet te zijn.
- Bij de maag, lever- en darmarts onderzoek gedaan (onderzoek ontlasting en bloed): ook niets aan de hand.

Kortom, medisch gezien ben ik tiptop in orde, ik heb verder ook nergens last van behalve dan dat zeer vervelende aanhoudende beknelde gevoel. Dit varieert ook erg in welke houding ik zit of welke broek ik aan heb. Bij een joggingbroek heb ik veel minder last dan een spijkerbroek, vooral zittend in een lage houding. Dus het eerste wat ik doe als ik thuiskom is: spijkerbroek uit, comfortabele broek aan.

Ik heb de indruk dat het in de afgelopen anderhalf jaar minder in intensiteit is geworden, maar het blijft bijzonder hinderlijk. Medisch gezien ben ik aan het einde gekomen van de onderzoeksmogelijkheden.

Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn, en beter nog: wat ik eraan zou kunnen doen?

Bij voorbaat dank voor het meedenken!

----------

